# Die höchstgetaktete CPU auf Hwbot: FX-8370 auf 8.723 MHz übertaktet



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. September 2014)

*Die höchstgetaktete CPU auf Hwbot: FX-8370 auf 8.723 MHz übertaktet*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Die höchstgetaktete CPU auf Hwbot: FX-8370 auf 8.723 MHz übertaktet*

                    Der finnische Extrem-Übertakter The Stilt hat den Rekord für den am höchsten getakteten Prozessor auf hwbot.org geknackt. Zum Einsatz kam ein FX-8370, dessen vier Module auf 8.722,78 MHz übertaktet wurden. Als Unterbau kam ein Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z mit 990FX-Chipsatz zum Einsatz. Lediglich eine Validation in der CPU-Z-Datenbank ist über diesem Ergebnis angesiedelt.

                    [SIZE=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/SIZE]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Die höchstgetaktete CPU auf Hwbot: FX-8370 auf 8.723 MHz übertaktet*


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. September 2014)

*AW: Die höchstgetaktete CPU auf Hwbot: FX-8370 auf 8,723 MHz übertaktet*

Das Netburst-10GHz-Ziel ist nah. Believe!


----------



## Rolk (1. September 2014)

*AW: Die höchstgetaktete CPU auf Hwbot: FX-8370 auf 8,723 MHz übertaktet*

Dieser Takt auf allen Kernen ist schon eine Hausnummer. Ob die CPU ein Glücksgriff war oder doch generell etwas mehr geht?


----------



## dbilas (1. September 2014)

*AW: Die höchstgetaktete CPU auf Hwbot: FX-8370 auf 8,723 MHz übertaktet*

Man kann von AMD CPUs halten was man möchte aber gut übertakten lässt sich jede CPU von denen:thumbup:


----------



## 442 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Die höchstgetaktete CPU auf Hwbot: FX-8370 auf 8,723 MHz übertaktet*

Der erste Pentium 4 ist laut hwbot.org mit 8179.89 mHz immerhin auf Platz 36.  Netburst, ahoi!


----------



## Bunny_Joe (1. September 2014)

*AW: Die höchstgetaktete CPU auf Hwbot: FX-8370 auf 8,723 MHz übertaktet*



442 schrieb:


> Der erste Pentium 4 ist laut hwbot.org mit 8179.89 mHz immerhin auf Platz 36.  Netburst, ahoi!


 
Was wohl bei 14nm drinn wäre?


----------



## EX-Buzz (1. September 2014)

*AW: Die höchstgetaktete CPU auf Hwbot: FX-8370 auf 8,723 MHz übertaktet*

Gibt es eine Vorgabe, wie lange die CPU diesen Takt halten bzw. wie lange das System stabil laufen muss, um in die Liste aufgenommen zu werden? 

Entschuldigt diese Frage, aber ich bin bei HWBot ziemlich unwissend.


----------



## FTTH (1. September 2014)

*AW: Die höchstgetaktete CPU auf Hwbot: FX-8370 auf 8,723 MHz übertaktet*

Es geht um den Screenshot. Mehr wäre wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht möglich.


----------



## XD-User (1. September 2014)

*AW: Die höchstgetaktete CPU auf Hwbot: FX-8370 auf 8,723 MHz übertaktet*



EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Vorgabe, wie lange die CPU diesen Takt halten bzw. wie lange das System stabil laufen muss, um in die Liste aufgenommen zu werden?
> 
> Entschuldigt diese Frage, aber ich bin bei HWBot ziemlich unwissend.


 Ich glaube da reicht schon nen Screenshot bei der Leistung und länger muss das System auch nicht aushalten 



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Das Netburst-10GHz-Ziel ist nah. Believe!


 Aber sowas von 
Würde gerne wissen was der Gute dort mit nur einem Modul geschafft hätte  8,8GHz  8,9GHz  9GHz ?!


----------



## EX-Buzz (1. September 2014)

*AW: Die höchstgetaktete CPU auf Hwbot: FX-8370 auf 8,723 MHz übertaktet*

OK Danke, dachte da müsste noch irgendein Programm "durchlaufen".


----------



## minicoopers (1. September 2014)

*AW: Die höchstgetaktete CPU auf Hwbot: FX-8370 auf 8,723 MHz übertaktet*



EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Vorgabe, wie lange die CPU diesen Takt halten bzw. wie lange das System stabil laufen muss, um in die Liste aufgenommen zu werden?
> 
> Entschuldigt diese Frage, aber ich bin bei HWBot ziemlich unwissend.


 Es reicht wie gesagt der Screenshot, bzw. die erstellte .cvf Datei von CPU Z. Oft kann man froh sein, wenn man dazu kommt noch die Werte zu speichern. 
Ist beim Ram OC auch so. Bei meinem Ergebniss war ich auch froh, dass ich es noch speichern konnte


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. September 2014)

*AW: Die höchstgetaktete CPU auf Hwbot: FX-8370 auf 8,723 MHz übertaktet*

Ein Screenshot ist zur Validierung nicht geeignet. Es muss eine gültige Validierungs-Datei (.cvf) mit einer aktuellen Version von CPU-Z erstellt werden. Das Speichern der Datei dauert ~3 Sekunden. Es ist der Sinn, dass eine mittels CPU-Z validierte Maximaltaktrate NICHT stabil läuft. Wenn der Takt stabil wäre, hat man nämlich nicht den Maximaltakt ermittelt und als Extrem-Übertakter einen schlechten Job gemacht. Eine gewisse Stabilität auf allen Kernen wird bei Hwbot schließlich bereits in anderen Kategorien vorausgesetzt, etwa Cinebench oder Wprime 1024M. In CPU-Z kommt es ausschließlich darauf an, dass die cvf-Datei korrekt gespeichert werden kann, also der Takt für einige Sekunden anliegt und die gesicherte Datei nicht korrumpiert ist.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (1. September 2014)

*AW: Die höchstgetaktete CPU auf Hwbot: FX-8370 auf 8,723 MHz übertaktet*

Wobei die größte Herausforderung wohl ist die Kiste überhaupt zum booten zu bekommen. xD


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. September 2014)

*AW: Die höchstgetaktete CPU auf Hwbot: FX-8370 auf 8,723 MHz übertaktet*

Von diesen OC Rekorden kann man halten was man will, ich nehmen solche Werte auch zur Kenntnis, aber dabei geht es doch primär darum wer am meisten Glück mit der ergatterten Hardware hatte.
Intel und Amd selektieren in ihren Fabriken sowieso selbständig deren DIE's, wenn sie unbedingt wollten bzw dies für sie wichtig wäre, würde diese beiden Firmen alle Rekorde für sich einheimsen.
Für mich sind nur OC Werte relevant die Alltagstauglich sind, wo man damit (Nur als Beispiel ->) Anno 2070 damit spielen kann, und nicht nur hofft das man mit viel Daumen drücken es schafft den OC Wert zu speichern, Amd hat ja zumindest schon geschafft die 5GHz Grenze zu knacken, er ist zwar ineffizient und die Leistung pro Takt mies, aber dennoch.
Aber toll das man mit alltagstauglichen CPU's an die ominösen 10GHz fast heran kommen kann.


----------



## minicoopers (1. September 2014)

*AW: Die höchstgetaktete CPU auf Hwbot: FX-8370 auf 8,723 MHz übertaktet*

Man bootet ja nicht mit maximaltakt, sondern mit einem Takt, von dem man weiß das er läuft und tastet sich dann langsam vor. 
Beim meinem Max Ram Takt habe ich auch mit 2800mhz gebootet und dann 3000mhz validiert
Die 3000Mhz lassen sich bei mir nämlich nicht starten


----------



## DrOwnz (1. September 2014)

*AW: Die höchstgetaktete CPU auf Hwbot: FX-8370 auf 8,723 MHz übertaktet*



			
				ΔΣΛ;6752783 schrieb:
			
		

> Von diesen OC Rekorden kann man halten was man will, ich nehmen solche Werte auch zur Kenntnis, aber dabei geht es doch primär darum wer am meisten Glück mit der ergatterten Hardware hatte.
> Intel und Amd selektieren in ihren Fabriken sowieso selbständig deren DIE's, wenn sie unbedingt wollten bzw dies für sie wichtig wäre, würde diese beiden Firmen alle Rekorde für sich einheimsen.
> Für mich sind nur OC Werte relevant die Alltagstauglich sind, wo man damit (Nur als Beispiel ->) Anno 2070 damit spielen kann, und nicht nur hofft das man mit viel Daumen drücken es schafft den OC Wert zu speichern, Amd hat ja zumindest schon geschafft die 5GHz Grenze zu knacken, er ist zwar ineffizient und die Leistung pro Takt mies, aber dennoch.
> Aber toll das man mit alltagstauglichen CPU's an die ominösen 10GHz fast heran kommen kann.


 
und du glaubst Intel CPUs packen keine 5 GHz 24/7 ?

 Es geht bei solchen OC-Test ja bloß um reine machbarkeit ^^ Ich hab ne 30€ CPU auch schon auf über 7.5 GHz geprügelt...


----------



## tschanga (1. September 2014)

*AW: Die höchstgetaktete CPU auf Hwbot: FX-8370 auf 8,723 MHz übertaktet*

Ich finds geil das ist eins was sich intel mal zu herzen nehmen könnt die übertaktbarkeit. Und den preiß der prozzis natürlich aber wer führt bestimmt. Schadeeeeee


----------



## Noxxphox (1. September 2014)

*AW: Die höchstgetaktete CPU auf Hwbot: FX-8370 auf 8,723 MHz übertaktet*

8,7ghz nice nice ^^


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. September 2014)

*AW: Die höchstgetaktete CPU auf Hwbot: FX-8370 auf 8,723 MHz übertaktet*



DrOwnz schrieb:


> und du glaubst Intel CPUs packen keine 5 GHz 24/7 ?


 Wo habe ich denn das durchblicken lassen, ich kenne ja die diversen OC Rekorde der letzten 20Jahre, ich sprach von Alltagstauglichen CPUs bzw Taktungen, das nächste mal bitte genauer lesen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. September 2014)

*AW: Die höchstgetaktete CPU auf Hwbot: FX-8370 auf 8,723 MHz übertaktet*



> Die höchstgetaktete CPU auf Hwbot: FX-8370 auf 8,723 MHz übertaktet


Na und? Mein Megadrive lief fast so schnell.


----------



## nudelhaus (2. September 2014)

*AW: Die höchstgetaktete CPU auf Hwbot: FX-8370 auf 8.723 MHz übertaktet*

schöne hohe zahl, aber nicht interessant.


----------

